# NW 45 girls- MUFE Mat Velvet



## j4lyphe (May 20, 2009)

Hey ladies I'm NW 45 and I've been to Sephora where I've been matched with the MUFE Mat Velvet in 80 and 85 (I have oily skin). I don't know which to get as they both look good (I think). What do you NW45 ladies use in the Mat Velvet?
P.S. for all other ladies wanting to know about the MUFE HD foundation, I was matched with 178 (which is a bit more yellow than the Mat colours but still good) and I love the look and feel of it on my skin but I do have oily skin....maybe for the Fall....neways tell me what u think about the Mat Velvet


----------



## Lovey99 (May 20, 2009)

Like you, I have oily skin -- extremely oily.  I am NW 45, but NW 47 in the summer.  I use Mat + Velvet in 85 all year long.  

In HD I wear 180.  The 178 was a bit too orangey/red on me.  I love BOTH.  MUFE foundations are the best for my oily skin.


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 20, 2009)

I actully took 75 , I'm NW43 - 45


----------



## K_ashanti (May 21, 2009)

i'm an nw 45 i got the 75 too ( and the 44 in the face and body)


----------



## Curly1908 (May 21, 2009)

I wear #80 in Mat Velvet, but I'm NW50...


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 25, 2009)

NW45 and I too wear #75 in MAT velvet. LOVE this foundation!!! I have oily and hyperpigmentation. This foundation stay matte for hours and covers wonderfully AND no orange face


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 25, 2009)

this really seems like the foundation for me.  but its a little confusing on the color to get.  in south carolina there is no where to test or purchase mufe.  it hard trying to find the right color online.  i wear nw50 studio fix powder and nw45 studio stick foundation.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_this really seems like the foundation for me.  but its a little confusing on the color to get.  in south carolina there is no where to test or purchase mufe.  it hard trying to find the right color online.  i wear nw50 studio fix powder and nw45 studio stick foundation._

 

I would say #80 or #85.  If you can, order both from Sephora and return the one you don't like.  Since you are NW50 SF powder, I think 75 would be too light.  I wear 85, I match to NW 45 Studio fix power and I wear NW45 mixed with NW 47 studio stick.  I am leaning more toward #80 for you though.  #85 is quite similar to #80 to me.  #80 is not necessary lighter, but more warm in its undertones (has a bit more red).


----------



## Lapis (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_this really seems like the foundation for me.  but its a little confusing on the color to get.  in south carolina there is no where to test or purchase mufe.  it hard trying to find the right color online.  i wear nw50 studio fix powder and nw45 studio stick foundation._

 
There's a Sephora in Myrtle Beach have you tried there?


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_There's a Sephora in Myrtle Beach have you tried there?_

 
i was told they didn't have mufe.   its like a mini verison of a real sephora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Its inside of a jc penny's


----------



## Lapis (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_i was told they didn't have mufe.   its like a mini verison of a real sephora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Its inside of a jc penny's_

 
Damn I'm sorry, I just go to Charlotte so I didn't know it wasn't a big sephora.
If you are in Charleston, the SA at sephora said they are opening one there sometime in the next 18 months.


----------



## niknacnikki69 (May 25, 2009)

I am an NW45 and I use both Mat Velvet and HD. I use both 177 and 178 in HD. I use the 177 for full face and 178 for contour. I use Mat velvet + 75 and believe me it looks perfect...no orange or ghostly face. I hope that helps.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Damn I'm sorry, I just go to Charlotte so I didn't know it wasn't a big sephora.
If you are in Charleston, the SA at sephora said they are opening one there sometime in the next 18 months._

 
OOOOOOOOOhh GIRL! YOU JUST MADE MY DAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:happydance  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I HATE ORDERING ONLINE!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 26, 2009)

when i wore mac i bounced between nw45 and nc50, in mufe mat velvet+ i wear #75


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

I wanna splurge and get some MUFE for my b'day. It's so hard to figure out what to get from online tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I'll have to go in the stores. How do you guys like the Face and Body tho?


----------



## Lovey99 (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I wanna splurge and get some MUFE for my b'day. It's so hard to figure out what to get from online tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I'll have to go in the stores. How do you guys like the Face and Body tho?_

 

I do not care for F&B.  I found the finish to look "WET" not dewey...WET!!  I also didn't care for its consistency.


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 26, 2009)

what kinda of setting powder have yall been using for mufe velvet ladies?


----------



## Curly1908 (May 26, 2009)

^I don't use one with it.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_what kinda of setting powder have yall been using for mufe velvet ladies?_

 

I usually use MUFE HD Powder.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 27, 2009)

I use studio fix


----------



## Lapis (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_OOOOOOOOOhh GIRL! YOU JUST MADE MY DAY!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















:happydance  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I HATE ORDERING ONLINE!_

 
I'm glad I made you happy, MB is too far for me so I'll continue to go to South Park mall in NC, since Columbia is slated to get a sephora last in the state, Charleston-Greenville and Columbia last, why is this considered the capital if there are no perks to it being one?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_what kinda of setting powder have yall been using for mufe velvet ladies?_

 
I have become a firm believer in transparent finishing powders, I have ben nye and the prep and prime one (which a little goes a LONGGGG way)


----------



## K_ashanti (May 28, 2009)

i use mac prep & prime powder


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 28, 2009)

I am so confused about foundation shades by MAC and MUFE.

I was matched with NW47 studio fix fluid at MAC and I was matched with MUFE HD 178. 

When I went to try Matte Velvet, they matched me up with #75 and #80. I think the 75 is too light and the 80 is too dark
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am also confused by the NC and NW thing. I have no idea what I am
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE HD 178 seems to be perfect for me, so what would my Matte Velvet be? And what would my MAC be?


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Hey ladies I'm NW 45 and I've been to Sephora where I've been matched with the MUFE Mat Velvet in 80 and 85 (I have oily skin). I don't know which to get as they both look good (I think). What do you NW45 ladies use in the Mat Velvet?
P.S. for all other ladies wanting to know about the MUFE HD foundation, I was matched with 178 (which is a bit more yellow than the Mat colours but still good) and I love the look and feel of it on my skin but I do have oily skin....maybe for the Fall....neways tell me what u think about the Mat Velvet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am surprised that you have NW 45 matched with Matte velvet 80 and 85. I was matched with NW 47 and matte velvet in 80 is too dark for me.
Being an NW 45, is Mat velvet 80/85 too dark?


----------



## Lovey99 (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandy4610* 

 
_I am surprised that you have NW 45 matched with Matte velvet 80 and 85. I was matched with NW 47 and matte velvet in 80 is too dark for me.
Being an NW 45, is Mat velvet 80/85 too dark?_

 

I think the coloring between the aforementioned has more to do with undertones than darkness.  I am just about between NW 45 and NW 47 and I use MUFE 180 HD and MUFE 85 Mat +.  The 178 was what my color is "supposed" to be, but it was not necessarily too light but way too red on my skin.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 29, 2009)

NW45. I wear # 75 and its perfect. Its not too light at all, infact it brightens my complexion but in a non lightening manner (if that makes sense).

Sample both # 75 and 80 and  in the #75 container add some 80 (mix it, off course) and see how that works out... I hate the thought of mixing two shades to get the perfect match but I love this foundation so much i would if I had to.


----------



## j4lyphe (May 30, 2009)

To Mandy4610......maybe try the 85, to me its lighter lookin (orangey) than the 80 (more red)...i'm startin 2 believe i cud wear either colour....And now that I've gotten darker (I don't use sunscreen bad I know) the 178  in the HD seems a little light, maybe I'll try the 180...


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_To Mandy4610......maybe try the 85, to me its lighter lookin (orangey) than the 80 (more red)...i'm startin 2 believe i cud wear either colour....And now that I've gotten darker (I don't use sunscreen bad I know) the 178  in the HD seems a little light, maybe I'll try the 180..._

 
Thanks for the suggestion. I will get a sample next time I am at sephora. I tried mixing # 80 with # 75 and it was perfect so we will see what #85 will do.


----------



## meika79 (Jun 1, 2009)

I was matched to HD178 and Mat 80. The two look completely different but match my complexion perfectly.  BTW, I was matched to MAC NC50 but I don't think its right.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Jun 1, 2009)

For many years I had been automaticallay matched to NW45. My foundation would start too look a little red/orange by the middle of the day and I didn't know any better so I kept on wearing it. 

I just picked this up last week and let me say this foundation is my new bff for real. I think I'm about an NC 45-47 in MAC. I was matched to NC55 in SS a few months back. In the ma's defense I was on meds that made my complexion blotchy and hard to match. Now that things have evened out a bit that seems way dark on me now.

Anyhoo, a few weeks ago I realized that SS + humidity = hot azz mess on a platter. I found $20 in my wallet so I figured I'd go to Sephora and give this a try. I was matched to 70. MA said 75 was too red for me. My undertones are golden/yellow. I purposely waited on the MA that I overheard telling soemone that she just got back from the makeup show to match me. LOL
I *love love love* this foundation. The finish is butter. The only reason I didn't get HD right now is a have a few dark spots that need covering until they fade. I think I am done with MAC foundations. Even though I'm not NW45 I hope this helped someone.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meika79* 

 
_I was matched to HD178 and Mat 80. The two look completely different but match my complexion perfectly.  BTW, I was matched to MAC NC50 but I don't think its right._

 
You and I have the same shades. I too use HD 178, MAC NW47 studio fix fluid and Mat Velvet 80 (I was matched with Mat velvet 75 at first but it was too light, 80 is a bit too dark, but looks 100x better than 75)


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Jun 7, 2009)

love this foundation.  im an #80.   it make skin looks so soft and even.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_when i wore mac i bounced between nw45 and nc50, in mufe mat velvet+ i wear #75_

 

me too, but  MUFE mat velvet works in #80 for me.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_For many years I had been automaticallay matched to NW45. My foundation would start too look a little red/orange by the middle of the day and I didn't know any better so I kept on wearing it. 

I just picked this up last week and let me say this foundation is my new bff for real. I think I'm about an NC 45-47 in MAC. I was matched to NC55 in SS a few months back. In the ma's defense I was on meds that made my complexion blotchy and hard to match. Now that things have evened out a bit that seems way dark on me now.

Anyhoo, a few weeks ago I realized that SS + humidity = hot azz mess on a platter. I found $20 in my wallet so I figured I'd go to Sephora and give this a try. I was matched to 70. MA said 75 was too red for me. My undertones are golden/yellow. I purposely waited on the MA that I overheard telling soemone that she just got back from the makeup show to match me. LOL
I *love love love* this foundation. The finish is butter. The only reason I didn't get HD right now is a have a few dark spots that need covering until they fade. I think I am done with MAC foundations. Even though I'm not NW45 I hope this helped someone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The same thing happened to me. MAC is too orangy.   My undertones are yellow as well.   

I figure I can warm a yellow toned foundation up better than one that is already warm.  the mat velvet is BOSS!  I love it.


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexycocolatte* 

 
_i was told they didn't have mufe.   its like a mini verison of a real sephora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Its inside of a jc penny's_

 
 Only freestanding Sephora stores carry Make-up Forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the JC Penny locations have lorac, too faced, bare essentials, nars, sephora, urben decay. I forget what else. It is only a small selection.


----------

